# Does your poodle wag his/her tail?



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau only wags when we're playing fetch and, most of all, when greeting me or another family member when we walk in the front door. It's super cute to see that pom swing like a pendulum! 

He carries his tail straight up nearly all the time, except on walks -- you can always tell when he's anxious, because his tail is horizontal, pointing straight back.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy wags as a greeting, when she is excited at play, and when she is lying down but wants to communicate nice thoughts!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

T wags his tail when excited, when playing, and when he is happy. Sometimes I can just look at him and he will start to wag his tail... this usually ends up with me getting some elusive poodie kisses (stingy with his lovins, this one).

If I had to pick whether or not he was a tail wagger, I would say most definitely yes. He is such a happy dog. I love it!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fallen wags his tail when he happy, which is most of the time. In some pictures that I take you will sometimes see a blurrrr, thats his tail going at hi velocity. LOL:airplane:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

All three of mine wag their tails all of the time! If I talk to them, wag... If I enter the house, wag... If we're going for a walkies, wag... 

My two senior rescues did too--one would wag non-stop if I had food.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Jäger wags when he sees us, when we talk to him, when he's playing with toys, when he's fetching, when people comment on him during walks ("Look at the pretty dog!")... it is not hard to get him to wag. He is in general a very happy, happy-go-lucky kind of dog, though.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> Are a lot of poodles that way, or is it just mine?  QUOTE]
> 
> Bonnie wags her tail almost all the time. It's hard to get a picture of her without a tail blur, just like Fallen.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

They'll wag their tails when they greet me, when I talk sweetly to them, and most of all.. when they see my boyfriends cat, Tobi. Tobi seems to invoke motorboat tails on my dogs, never seen them wag like that unless that cat is around. I wish they'd wag their tails more than they do, especially Vienna, it took her a couple weeks to do it at all after I got her.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Sonya wags her tail constantly, as does Bridgette. Nova didn't wag her tail at all the first couple months I had her. I was concerned that she wasn't very happy. I think she was just nervous though. Now, I have had her for over 4 months and she wags her tail when we are walking, when she's playing, or when I talk to or pet her. It doesn't constantly wag like Sonya's though.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

outwest said:


> Bonnie wags her tail almost all the time. It's hard to get a picture of her without a tail blur, just like Fallen.


Yes Teddy is the tail wagginest boy I have ever met. His tail is in constant motion. Heres a pic of proof...the tails is a blur.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, Casper wags his tail constantly, especially if we are going out with him and he sees his harness and leash or if we've gone out without him and we come home. When he sees us he's wagging wagging wagging.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko is a happy wagger.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

yup all of our lot are waggers if you so much as look at them.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Huh, ok, I guess it's just something about mine then. Trev (my current poodle) definitely communicates happiness in other ways, (actually he's one of the happiest dogs I have!) just not through a lot of tail wagging I guess. Weird....I'm just really used to a lot of tail action.  All of my other dogs wag almost constantly, especially Sam...her's is usually just a blur. You just look at her and she wags.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, yes, all the time. When I come home, when I speak to him, when I look at him, when I think about looking at him :smile:, when he's hunting something I've found, when we play tug, etc. etc. etc.

He even waves his tail gently when he's eating his dinner.

They're all individuals ... it's the super-cool thing about dogs. Or one of them, anyway :smile:.


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

Guinness is a tail wagger and it's a good thing - I use it as a guide to see if he can be released to greet someone because otherwise he'll excitement pee all over them!! (And sometimes does anyway... Ugh!)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall wags his tail 180 degrees at the sight of me, 360 degrees at the sight of my husband (not fair AT ALL! I do EVERYTHING for him!). He wags his tail in his sleep at times, sort of a slow "thump." He wags his tail when I go anywhere near the kitchen pantry (a.k.a., "the source of all good things"). He wags his tail on walks, when he plays fetch, whenever he sees a little kid, and at other times too. I'm just happy that he wags his tail so much more than his tongue! (TMI, I know, but I wag MY tail at the very thought of him!!)


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel doesn't wag his tail much. He wags his tail when he REALLY wants a toy that is out of reach but as soon as I get his hint, he would sit down and wait for his toy. He's happy when I open the fridge but then again, he won't wag his tail. He would just go directly to his spot, sit down and wait for his dinner. He wags his tail when he sees me in the morning and when we come home from work. He wags when he wants me to let him greet other dogs. That's about it. My boy is not one of those tail wagging machines.


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Tail wagging is excitement put simply! A lot of dogs get excited about small things so they wag all the time, some are very mellow, happy but not excited about everything so less wagging. Maybe poodles tend to be more calm/less excitable than a lot of other breeds?


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Who would have thought a wagging tail could bring so much joy to an owner. I rescued Sasha from Poodle Rescue of Houston and had never noticed her tail wagging and never really though much about it. One day, about a year and a half after we got her, I came home, like I usually do for lunch, and she came running up to me WAGGING HER TAIL! I was so excited, I called my husband at work to tell him just as he was in the middle of x-raying a patient. He took the call because he thought there was something wrong since I never call him at work. He did say later that his patient got a kick out of it. Sasha has not stopped wagging her tail since. I guess she finally felt like she was home.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Nickel doesn't wag his tail much. He wags his tail when he REALLY wants a toy that is out of reach but as soon as I get his hint, he would sit down and wait for his toy. He's happy when I open the fridge but then again, he won't wag his tail. He would just go directly to his spot, sit down and wait for his dinner. He wags his tail when he sees me in the morning and when we come home from work. He wags when he wants me to let him greet other dogs. That's about it. My boy is not one of those tail wagging machines.


I know Nickel has a "happy heart," he just doesn't wear it on his tail!  I told you before, he's a most dignified silver mini boy, and I love:love2: that about him!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I know Nickel has a "happy heart," he just doesn't wear it on his tail!  I told you before, he's a most dignified silver mini boy, and I love:love2: that about him!!


He thinks he's George Clooney, or … Brad Pitt. My boy does think highly of himself :aetsch:


----------



## hellosunshine (Oct 22, 2011)

Such cute stories. Mcklayne wags her little long tail constantly and it always brings a smile to my face. I wish I had a picture of her wagging it, but she has to be sitting or sleeping calmly for me to catch her in a picture!


----------

